# Cool Edit Pro 2.0 - Mikro-Aufnahme - Wer kennt sich aus?



## lilcoco (29. März 2006)

hi ihrs!!
ich bin neu hier, ich hab nur eine kleine frage an das cool edit pro programm, wurde im inet einfach nicht fündig  

ich nehme gesang auf, lasse auf einer tonspur das instrumental laufen und auf der anderen die stimme, mache das per headset...nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich das einstellen kann, dass ich mich selbst im headset auch höre - also das praktisch meine stimme NOCHMAL auf soundausgabe wiedergegeben wird.

das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein?

hilfe! vielen dank im voraus!!  

lilcoco


----------



## Dieter3628 (8. April 2006)

Hallo lilcoco,

die Angaben zum Problem sind ein wenig dürftig. Ich sehe mehrere Lösungen.

Mal angenommen, die Aufnahme wird über die PC-Soundkarte gemacht und diese wird mit dem Windows-Audio-Mixer eingestellt. Ferner, das Headset wäre an der Soundkarte angeschlossen. Hier müsste im Wiedergabe-Mixer (Windows) der Mikro-Kanal angewählt und ausgesteuert sein, um das Signal direkt im Kopfhörer (Headset) zu hören. Der Mikrokanal ist defaultmäßig typisch abgeschaltet da er 1. rauscht und 2. eine Rückkopplung erzeugen könnte, falls ein Mikro angeschlossen ist und gleichzeitig mit Lautsprechern abgehört wird.

Bei externer Soundkarte müsste die Funktion (Eingang auf Abhörweg zumischen) in der Bedienungsanleitung ergründet werden.

Es sollte aber auch den Weg geben, die Signale "instrumental" und "stimme" über cool edit pro gleichzeitig zu hören. Es muss dafür in beiden Spuren (Tracks) mit der Taste Out1 das Signal jeweils auf den (gleichen) Audio-Ausgang  geschaltet werden, welcher den Kopfhörer (Headset) versorgt. 

Viel Erfolg, Gruss Dieter


----------



## annebeth (19. April 2006)

Also, ich hab das Programm auch, weiß bloß überhaupt nicht, wie ich damit Gesang aufnehmen kann.... Ein Mikro für den PC hab ich, finde aber nix Record-mäßiges... Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## annebeth (19. April 2006)

also, nein, den roten kleinen punkt hab ich auch schon gesehen ^^
aber ich meine gleichzeitig mit musik... also, eine z.b. mit cool edit bearbeitete mp3, (wie ihr euch vll. dneken könnt: vocal cut ^^) und dann dadrauf eine neue stimme einsingen. wie?


----------



## Dieter3628 (20. April 2006)

Hallo annabeth,

diese Funktion ist in der Hilfe unter dem Stichwort "record" im Kapitel "Recording New Audio Into Your Session" beschrieben. Voraussetzung ist, dass in einer Multitrack-View mindestens eine Spur mit dem wiederzugebenden Material besteht. 
In einer freien Spur (für die Vocal-Aufnahme) wird nun die Aufnahmequelle gewählt (Taste Rec1, hier wird die Audiohardware/Soundkarte ausgewählt, an der dass Mikro angeschlossen ist) und der Wiedergabeweg gewählt (Taste Out1, hier wird die Audiohardware/Soundkarte ausgewählt, an der der LautsprecherKopfhörer angeschlossen ist). Zusätzlich muss der Mikroweg im "Mischpult" der Soundkarte ausgewählt und ausgesteuert sein, im einfachsten Fall ist das die "Windows-Lautstärkereglung", hier auf Optionen/Eigenschaften/Aufnahme: Häkchen Mikro setzen und Schiebesteller hoch.
Nun den Abspielpunkt so wählen, das bei "play" die Musik gespielt wird. Dann in der Vocal-Spur von CoolEdit die rote Taste "R" drücken (Record-Vorwahl der Spur). Sobald nun die Record-Taste in Laufwerk-Bedienfeld gedrückt wird, beginnt gleichzeitig der Wiedergabebetrieb der Musikspur und der Aufnahmebetrieb der Vocalspur. Nun tüchtig singen  
Achtung: Sollte bei der nachfolgenden Wiedergabe ein Zeitversatz zwischen Musik und Vocal bemerkt werden (vermutlich Gesang zu spät, unter Umständen 0,04 bis 1 Sekunde) , kann dieser durch Verschieben der Vocal-Aufnahme in der Spur ausgeglichen werden. Ursache für die Verschiebung wäre eine sogenannte Latenz; diese entsteht durch die Zwischenspeicherung des Tonsignals bei der Wiedergabe, man hört also schon zu spät, und auch bei der Aufnahme, d.h., dass Signal kommt verzögert in der Spur an. Die Latenz ist Soundkarten- bzw. Treiberabhängig und könnte ggf. konfiguriert werden, aber dass wäre eine längere Geschichte ......   Versuchs zunächst mal mit den Anpassen durch Verschieben.

Viel Erfolg und vor Allem: viel Spaß
Dieter

P.S.: Sollten trotz der Tipps noch Probleme bestehen, wäre eine genauere Problembeschreibung unerläßlich


----------



## Gahan (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo annebeth,

Dieter hat schon soweit alles ordentlich beschrieben. Was er jedoch vergessen hat, ist die Tatsache, dass die Signale, die von Mikros (oder auch Gitarren) kommen, eigentlich vorverstärkt werden müssen. Für den Fall, dass Du nicht mit der Aufnahme zufrieden bist und die Ursache suchst, könnte es vielleicht daran liegen....  

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (6. Mai 2006)

Hallöchen alle zusammen...

Bin neu hier deshalb sage ich erstmal Hallo.... aber nun habe ich eine Frage und hoffe mir kann wer helfen....

Also wenn ich mit Cool Edit ein Lied einsinge, ist es immer so das c.a nach dem ersten Refrain meine Stimme, also mein Gesungenes schneller ist als die Musik, obwohl ich immer im Takt bleibe bei einsingen.... Kann mir vieleicht wer sagen wodran das liegt? Wäre echt super lieb....

Danke im vorraus...

Leaalicia....


----------



## Gahan (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

das Phänomen, dass Spuren nicht synchron laufen, tritt häufig bei diversen Soundblaster-Karten auf, weil die intern mit 48 kHz, anstatt mit 44,1 kHz Sample-Frequenz rechnen.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (6. Mai 2006)

Mhh und wie könnte ich das umgehen? Kann ich das beheben oder muss ich mir eine neue Soundkarte kaufen?


----------



## Gahan (6. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

für den Fall, dass es tatsächlich daran liegt, dass Du eine Soundblaster-Karte verwendest und diese intern, also fest im Chip, mit 48 kHz rechnet, Cool Edit aber mit 44,1 kHz rechnet, wäre das nahe liegendste, Cool Edit auch auf 48 kHz Sample-Frequenz zu stellen, sofern es geht. Ich weiß es nicht mehr, weil Cool Edit bei mir schon etwas her ist.

Die interne Sample-Frequenz der Chips auf diversen Soundblaster-Modellen ist fest, also nicht veränderbar.

Solltest Du wirklich ernsthaft Harddiskrecording betreiben wollen, so empfehle ich Dir, Dich von der Soundblaster (sofern vorhanden) zu trennen, weil die Soundblaster-Karten nicht so für Recording geeignet sind. Interessant wäre es, Dir stattdessen z.B. Karten von M-Audio anzusehen. Die haben auch garantiert ASIO-Treiber, welche für Harddiskrecording unerlässlich sind.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (7. Mai 2006)

Okay, danke schön, hast mir sehr geholfen.. *g*


----------



## Gahan (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

immer gerne doch. Hat es denn jetzt geklappt?

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (7. Mai 2006)

Naja läuft noch nicht wirklich, aber nun weiß ich woran es liegt, ich schaff das sicher, wenn nicht hab ich pech gehabt *g* 

Aber ich geb mein bestes


----------



## Gahan (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

nun, es muss nicht heißen, dass die Sample-Frequenz auf dem Chip DIE Ursache ist, es kann lediglich eine Ursache sein. Vielleicht liegt es auch an etwas anderem. Mir sind halt die Soundblaster-Karten eingefallen, weil es oft diese Vertreter waren, wenn Spuren nicht so synchron laufen wollten wie sie sollten, weil sie eben mit 48 kHz intern rechneten.   

Welche Soundkarte hast Du denn genau?  Vielleicht liegt es ja auch gar nicht an der Karte?

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (8. Mai 2006)

mhh also ich hab ne recht billige aber ich dachte immer für meine zwecke reicht sie lol...

hab die Terratec 512i digital mit oder keine ahnung lol controll panel....sag dir das was?


----------



## Gahan (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

Terratec kenne ich. Auf der Internetseite von denen gibt es die "Aureon 5.1", falls dies Deine Karte ist. Die gibt es als "Fun", "PCI" und als "USB MK2" Version. Deine, die 512i Digital habe ich dort nicht gefunden.

Also, das 48 kHz Problem mit diversen Soundblaster-Karten hätte sich ja dann erledigt. Mmmh, was fällt mir denn da noch ein?  Neueste Treiber installiert?  Wahrscheinlich keine ASIO-Treiber, oder?  Latenzen richtig eingestellt?

Ich werde mir demnächst mal Audition installieren und dann mal selber nachgucken, was man da so alles einstellen kann.   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (8. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab die 512i digital und es ist sehr schwer dafür treiber zu finden leider... hab mal mit mühe und not einen gefunden...aber ich denke das war auch der neuste ...und was sind latenzen? Sorry das ich soviel Frage *g*...


----------



## Gahan (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

die Latenz ist der Zeitversatz zwischen dem eingehenden Audiosignal an der Soundkarte und der Ausgabe dieses Signals vom Computer, da der Computer aufgrund der Architektur des Betriebssystems und der Treiber das Signal erst verarbeiten muss.

Mit anderen Worten: Je nach Soundkarten-Treiber gibt der Computer das Audiosignal (mehr oder weniger) deutlich später aus als er es soll, wenn man aufnimmt oder den Computer in Echtzeit rechnen lässt, z.B. für Softwaresynthesizer.

Beispiel Softwaresynthesizer: Ein Midi-Keyboard ist am Rechner angeschlossen, auf dem Monitor flimmert ein Softwaresynthesizer. Man drückt dann auf dem Midi-Keyboard, also auf dem real existierenden Keyboard, aber der Computer braucht seine Zeit, um den Klang zu berechnen, so dass der Ton später zu hören ist. Hier spielt die Leistung des Computers und der Soundkartentreiber die Rolle. Optimal sind ein Computer mit viel Leistung (also schneller Prozessor, wenn viel gerechnet werden muss) und eine Soundkarte mit ASIO-Treibern, weil diese gewisse Stellen im Betriebssystem (Windows) umgehen und direkt mit der Hardware, also der Soundkarte, kommunizieren. Je nach Betriebssystem gibt es zwei "Arten" von Treibern. Bei neueren Betriebssystemen, wie z.B. Windows XP kommen sogenannte WDM-Treiber zum Einsatz.

Welches Windows hast Du?  Google mal, da müssten auch aktuellere Treiber zu finden sein...    

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (10. Mai 2006)

Ahhh nun bin ich um einiges schlauer *g*... also ich habe XP und ich hab schon super lange gebraucht bis ich den treiber habe den ich jetzt gefunden habe das die soundkarte überhaupt läuft... wüsstest du unter welchem Stichwort ich bei Google suchen könnte? das würde mir schons ehr weiter helfen....;-]


----------



## Gahan (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

versuche den hier mal:

http://supportde.terratec.net/modul...Downloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=84

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (11. Mai 2006)

Hey danke für den link aber genau den Treiber hab ich gemeint den ich lange gesucht habe *g*... hinter meiner soundkarte im geräte manager steht auch wdm... ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter wodran es liegen könnte....


----------



## Gahan (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

ich bügele gerade meine Festplatte und muss ein paar Programme neu installieren. Ich habe Dich aber nicht vergessen. Ich werde auch mal Audition installieren und darin mal etwas herum stöbern. Mal sehen, was ich rausfinden werde.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (12. Mai 2006)

Das ist super lieb von dir danke schonmal... wie gesagt ich bin mit meinem ein mal eins am ende... das einzige was mir noch einfalen würde ist das es am Mikrophon liegt.. mhh naja


----------



## Gahan (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

tja, so bin ich nun mal. Immer Gentleman...   

Am Mikrofon wird es wohl nicht liegen. Ich muss selber aber erst mal nachsehen und gebe keine Garantie, dass ich es sofort heraus finden werde. Also daher bitte ich um etwas Geduld.   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (12. Mai 2006)

ist doch kein Probem, ich kann warten und wenn du nichts raus findest ist es auch nicht schlimm...


----------



## Gahan (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

so, ich habe jetzt auch wieder Audition 2.0 drauf. Es ist ein hoch professionelles 350 MB Programm. Ich muss mich selber erst einmal wieder rein arbeiten.

Also, noch mal zu Deinem Problem: Du singst etwas ein und nach einiger Zeit ist der Gesang zeitversetzt zu den anderen Spuren?  Ich werde zwar nicht singen, aber ich werde es mal mit einigen Synth-Spuren versuchen und dann mal gucken...

Viele Grüße.
Gahan

PS: Ich beschäftige mich schon eine kleine Weile mit Audioprogrammen, aber als ich Audition 2.0 wieder gesehen habe, habe ich auch erst einmal geschluckt. Dieses Programm ist sehr mächtig!


----------



## Leaalicia (13. Mai 2006)

Ja genau.. nach c.a dem ersten Refrain ist mein Gesang schneller als die Musik... was sich dann ja ziemlich blöd anhört.... Freu mich echt das du mir hilfst, ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter.... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gahan (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich mit Audition weiter zu beschäftigen, weil ich sehr viel um die Ohren habe. Ich werde es aber nachholen. Bitte etwas Geduld.  

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (26. Mai 2006)

Kein Problem ;-]  das ganze läuft ja nicht weg... Hab auch chon wieder einiges probiert aber habs leider immernoch nicht geschafft 

Liebe Grüße

Leaalicia


----------



## Gahan (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

teste mal, ob die Instrumentenspur und die Vocalspur die gleichen Sample-Frequenzen haben.

Was Du noch machen kannst: Du musst mal einen Metronom abspielen lassen und dieses Metronom selber wieder aufnehmen. Dann mess mal, wieviele Millisekunden zwischen dem Taktstrich in Audition und dem aufgenommenen Tick sind. Um diesen Wert musst Du dann die bereits aufgenommen Spuren vorziehen. Hoffe, ich habe das jetzt richtig erklärt...

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (2. Juni 2006)

Okay... ich versuch das mal.. obwohl ich echt gerade kein Plan habe wie ich das machen soll lol!! Aber ich werde mich damit beschäftigen.. Das mit der Frequenz habe ich schon probiert ist alles normal... Hoffe ich krieg das hin!

Liebe Grüße Leaalicia


----------



## Gahan (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

jetzt habe ich mal was handfesteres gefunden:

1. Optionen/Einstellungen -> Register "Multitrack"
2. Haken "Aufnahme Drift korrigieren" setzen
3. Haken "Start-Sync. in Aufnahme korrigieren" setzen.

Damit werden Abtastratendifferenzen korrigiert und der Startpunkt eines aufgenommenen Blocks verändert, also der Block wird nach der Aufnahme verschoben.

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (7. Juni 2006)

Hallöchen,

cool das hört sich ja schon mal nicht schlecht an, ich werde es versuchen, ansonsten hab ich noch vieleicht eine lösung das ich vielicht meine soundkarte herraus nehme und den Sound on Board benutze.... keine ahnung ob das funktioniert....was meinst duaber ich werde erstmal deinen Rat befolgene *g* Danke....;-] 
Hab grad mal nach geschaut und der untere Harken war schon gesetzt.. könnte vielleicht darauf hin schlien da sich am Anfang immer synchron war *g*.. naja ich probiers!
Liebe Grüße Leaalicia


----------



## Gahan (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

der Qualität wegen würde ich sagen, dass Du besser Deine Soundkarte benutzt und nicht den Onboard Soundchip nimmst.   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (9. Juni 2006)

Halloooo,

es hat geklappt, ein großes danke schön dafür.... danke danke danke..... schade eigentlich nun hört das tippen hier mir dir auf *g*....  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gahan (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

freut mich, dass es endlich geklappt hat.  

Nun, das tippen muss ja nicht unbedingt aufhören. Hast Du ICQ?   

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------



## Leaalicia (11. Juni 2006)

Jap ich habe ICQ.. wenn du magst kannste mich ja adden... 293515184 

Liebe Grüße Leaalicia


----------



## Gahan (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leaalicia,

danke Dir für die Nummer. Eine Nachricht ist schon unterwegs.  

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


----------

